# Грыжа L5-S1 12 мм с компрессией корешка



## Elenalu (30 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте! Две недели назад появились боли в ноге от ягодицы до икры, не дают сидеть, стоять, ходить. Боли тянущие, сводят, как судорогой. Назначенное лечение - миорелаксанты, НПВС облегчения не приносят, блокада паравертебрально и в грушевидную мышцу дважды сняла боли на 3 часа. Нейрохирург, который делал блокаду, говорит, что скорее всего придётся делать операцию. Сейчас получаю лечение из габапентина и лизина эсцинат. Онемения в ногах нет, на носки и пятки встаю. Но из-за болей только лежу.
Вопрос: подскажите, пожалуйста, есть смысл лечиться консервативно или не стоит затягивать с операцией? И какова срочность операции? Если сначала попробовать лечиться консервативно, можно ли упустить время? К нейрохирургу на консультацию по номерному направлению пока не попасть, они в отпуске. Но, думаю, они чаще предлагают операцию...


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2020)

@Elenalu, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Elenalu (30 Май 2020)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2020)

> Здравствуйте! Две недели назад появились боли в ноге от ягодицы до икры, не дают сидеть, стоять, ходить. Боли тянущие, сводят, как судорогой.


- Терпимо все же или нет?


> Назначенное лечение - миорелаксанты, НПВС облегчения не приносят, блокада паравертебрально и в грушевидную мышцу дважды сняла боли на 3 часа. Нейрохирург, который делал блокаду, говорит, что скорее всего придётся делать операцию. Сейчас получаю лечение из габапентина и лизина эсцинат. Онемения в ногах нет, на носки и пятки встаю. Но из-за болей только лежу.


- Готовы так лежать, можете ли дальше организовать лечение?


> Вопрос: подскажите, пожалуйста, есть смысл лечиться консервативно или не стоит затягивать с операцией? И какова срочность операции?


- Тут Вам решать, есть силы, время и возможность.
Неотложная операция: писяем и какаем в штаны или слабость в ноге нарастает и быстро.


> Если сначала попробовать лечиться консервативно, можно ли упустить время?


- Так вы и врач должны контролировать ситуацию.
Врач через оценку рефлексов, силы, чувствительности, хорошо бы через ЭНМГ.
Вы через оценку силы, чувствительности, силы боли, эффективности лечения.


> К нейрохирургу на консультацию по номерному направлению пока не попасть, они в отпуске. Но, думаю, они чаще предлагают операцию...


- Нейрохирург лечит операцией, что он может предложить? Только спросить готовы или нет. Скажете не готовы, распишет лечение, если попросите.

Тему про лечение боли в спине и тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Elenalu (30 Май 2020)

Спасибо большое за ответ. Значит, я могу надеяться, что моя МРТ безоговорочно не предполагает операции? Тему про лечение и показания где можно посмотреть?

Боли ходить не дают пока вообще, даже до туалета с мучениями. Но в положении лёжа - они минимальны. Физические нагрузки вызывают боли - могу лёжа шевелить ступнями и сжимать одну ягодицу, вторая не поддаётся.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2020)

*Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения.*


> При лечении скелетно-мышечных болей в спине рекомендуют применять комплекс лечебных мероприятий. Такой комплексный подход является основным при формировании лечебных и профилактических программ в большинсте медицинских центров специализирующихся на лечении заболеваний позвоночника.




*Межпозвонковая грыжа. Нужна ли операция?*


> Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям в специализированных нейрохирургических отделениях и клиниках.
> Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению.


----------

